# Databases > Data Warehousing - Business Objects Universe

## kkriish

can any tell me the procedure to create business objects Universe step by step :Smile: 
please help
thanks in advance

----------


## bolmh

It's actually not as simple as just listing the steps... do you have access to bo's support site?

----------


## gdamu

Hai K Krish,

      Forward your scope of requirement based on that I will reply soon.

----------


## geetu rani

hi
building universe is not a task that can be defined in steps without having a specific objective...a particular structure need a clear requirement and depending on that requirement a universe cn be designed.

----------


## pat.mclean

In a generalized way it should go like this:
1. read your SRS.
2.understand your reporting requirements.
3.Be through with reporting DB, in respect of Joins between the tables, typical query behaviors Indexes etc.
4.Pull in basic tables into your universe.
5.Create objects against those tables.
6.add more tables to fulfill the requirement.
7.resolve loops if any
8.Create objects against remaining tables.
9.test it against the reports.
10.if working fine, Go Live !!!

sounds simple, doesn't it? :-)))) 

Cheers
Pat.

----------


## babureddy

1.Define parameters
2.Insert tables
3.create joins and resolve the loops
4.test the univers using integretycheckpoint
5.creat class and objects
6.creat hirearchi

----------


## chnadra

Universe design: guidelines & best practices introduction gives the basic guidelines/practices that could be followed in any universe design connection --> when using a repository, always define a secured connection to the database. --> use the universe property panel to define the universe use and version (last update). --> define the connection name that helps for easy database identification. Class --> define universe classes / subclasses as per the business logic & naming convetion. --> avoid auto class generation in the designer. --> give description for the use of each class/subclass. --> avoid deep level of subclasses as it reduces the navigability and usability. Objects --> object to be used in calculation has to be measure objects. --> object to be used in analysis has to be dimension objects. --> give description for the use of each object. --> include an eg. In the description for objects used in lov. --> do not set lov option for each dimension. Use it only for required objects, esp. Those to be used in report prompts. --> keep "automatic refresh before use" option clicked for lov objects: --> if lov is editable by the user, provide a significant name to list name under object properties. --> all the measure objects should use aggregate functions. --> avoid having dupicate object names (in different classes). Predefined conditions --> give description for the use of each pre-defined condition. --> if condition is resulting in a prompt, make sure associated dimension object has lov. Tables --> alias tables should be named with proper functional use. --> arrange the tables in the structure as per business/functional logic. This helps other universe users in understanding. Joins & context --> avoid keeping hanging (not joined) tables in the structure. --> avoid having joins that are not part of any context. --> give proper functional naming to the context for easy identification. --> avoid having 1:1 joins. Import/export --> make sure of the path for import, which usually is always in the business objects' universe folder. --> lock the universe if administrator/designer does not want any user to import/export. --> do "integrity check" before exporting the universe. --> good to have correct folder structure , so that you can have a secured environment. Migration --> better take a backup of the repository and then proceed with the migration in bo5.x and bo6.x version report design: guidelines & best practices introduction gives the basic guidelines/practices that could be followed in any report design. General --> give meaningful names for the report tabs --> for complex reports, keep an overview report tab explaining the report --> use the report properties to give more information about the report dataproviders --> each dataprovider should be given a name that reflects the usage of the data its going to fetch. --> select objects in such a fashion that the resulting sql gives a hierarchial order of tables. This helps to achieve sql optimisation. --> avoid bringing lot of data into the report which will unnecessarily slow down the report performance. Report variables --> follow the naming convention of "var_" as prefix to each report level variable. This helps to identify report variables different from universe objects. --> each variable that carries a calculation involving division should have if  <> 0 then . This avoids display of #div/0 errors in the report. --> avoid having deep nested calculations which will slow down the performance of the report. Report structure --> make use of report templates when having most of the report with similar structures. This makes the work to move faster and consistant across. Report formats --> all the reports should have page layout set in a printable manner. (landscape/portrait, fit in 1 page wide or/and 1 page tall are different options). --> all the reports should have page numbers in the footer. --> all the reports should have last refreshed timestamp in the header or footer. --> all the above can be standardized by using templates report cell formats --> all numeric should be given number format as per the language eg. For german #.##00 for english #,##00. --> number cells should have a right alignment while text cells should have left alignment. --> cell showing percentage should carry the % text (either column header or in each cell). --> indenting should always be done using the indenting tool and not by using " ". *chandra*

----------


## he_man_thbos

Hi here is the normal way you work on bo6.5 click start> >click programs >click business objects 6.5 >selelct designer click >enter user name & password & security domain to logon to b.o >click ok >sleect file menu >click new >enter the name of universe say uni1 >description it conncet between oralcle 9i databse >under connectiions click new >click next >under databse middleware selection ---expand oracle >selelct oracle9 >click next >login parameters: type=personal name=uni1conn1 username=scott(or your databse username) password=tiger(or your own password if you have one) >service=ora(check your service name by entering services.msc on run) >click next >click finish >click ok >select tools menu >click options >select database tab(here please check whther three check boxes should be checked on) >select inserrt men >click tables >select your tables or for ex: emp&dept >click insert >click close now your universe is created you can save it now under file menu here i have explained on for practice basis you need to check all the options on the other menus according to your requirement and here oracle9has been used as database. Please let me know is this useful to any one here

----------


## sivakkolundu.r

Hi,

Steps to design the universe,

1.Analyse the documents 
2.Create a connection
3. Import the tables.
4. Choose the cardinality
5. Select the classes and objects
6. Resolve loops, if any
7. Check the integrity
8. Test the universe by creating simple reports

----------


## praveen229

Hello gdamu, how are you? I got placed on Business Architect....could you please tell me the procedure how to create a new universe.....thanks in advance.

----------


## praveen229

Hello Siva, how are you? I got placed on Business Architect....could you please tell me the procedure how to create a new universe.....thanks in advance.

----------

